# bob



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Bob works hard and spends most evenings bowling or playing
basketball at the gym.

His wife thinks he is pushing himself too hard, so for his
birthday, she takes him to a local strip club.

The doorman at the club greets them and says, "Hey Bob! How
ya doin?"
His wife is puzzled and asks if he's been to this club before.
"Oh no," says Bob. "He works out at the same gym as me."

When they are seated, a waitress asks Bob if he'd like his
usual and brings over a Budweiser.

His wife is becoming increasingly uncomfortable and says,
"How did she know that you drink Budweiser?"
"She's in the Ladies' Bowling League, honey. We share lanes
with them."

A stripper then comes over to their table, throws her arms
around Bob, starts to rub herself all over him and says "Hi Bobbie.
"Want your usual table dance, big boy?"

Bob's wife, now furious, grabs her purse and storms out of
the club.

Bob follows and spots her getting into a cab. Before she
can slam the door, he jumps in beside her.
Bob tries desperately to explain how the stripper must have
mistaken him for someone else, but his wife is having none of it. She
is screaming at him at the top of her lungs, calling him every four
letter word in the book.

The cabby turns around and says,
"Geez Bob, you picked up a real bitch this time."


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I know that Bob


----------



## chrisk180 (Mar 4, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Very good mate!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

thats a classic


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

[smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats a good un


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats a good un


----------

